# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Εκτυπωτής] Εκτυπωτής canon mg2450

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα  ,  ο παραπάνω εκτυπωτής δεν λειτουργεί πια .Αναβοσβήνουν τα
 Λεντάκια με τον κεραυνο και το c ταυτόχρονα 15 φορές ,  υποθέτω είναι κάποιος κωδικός error . Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι ? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## manolo

Διάβασε αυτό εδώ μήπως σε βοηθήσει..

----------

